# Thoughts on the Thompson Center Venture Predator?



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Have you guys had a chance to look at the new Thompson Center Venture Predator? Have a look and tell me what you think about it. I find it odd that they brought a lower cost predator hunting rifle to the market to compete with their own Icon line of rifles... especially since they did just come out with that Icon Precision Hunter which was supposedly built for predator hunting.









Link and picture below. Any thoughts?

Venture Predator™ - Thompson/Center


----------



## gonefishn (Jan 28, 2010)

I would like to have one in .243 cal.


----------



## Fox Commander (Jan 31, 2010)

I really like it and am looking to get one in 204 ruger as soon as they come out in stores.


----------



## Furhunter (Jan 28, 2010)

Honestly?

Thats got to be one of the ugliest rifles I have ever seen. I like a wood stock, not all this plastic garbage and I dont do well with camo either. Its just a way to screw up the looks of an otherwise pretty good looking rifle, cover up crap looking plastic and sell to those who dont know much better.


----------



## Songdog (Feb 2, 2010)

I will be buying one in 22-250 as soon as released. Do I need to say anything else LOL


----------



## rem700_krazy223 (Jan 26, 2010)

look like an excellent rifle to me... wish i had the money id prob get one or just sell my rem 223 an use that towards one so many options and not enough money


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Furhunter said:


> Honestly?
> 
> Thats got to be one of the ugliest rifles I have ever seen. I like a wood stock, not all this plastic garbage and I dont do well with camo either. Its just a way to screw up the looks of an otherwise pretty good looking rifle, cover up crap looking plastic and sell to those who dont know much better.


To each his own Furhunter. I have a camo stock Steverns Model 200 XP in .223 and am quite happy with it. Fortunately, we all have a choice.


----------

